# road trip suggestions for cali



## widowkeeper (Oct 26, 2007)

im gonna be taking a trip down to cali from wa most likely in may i am looking for suggestions where to stop to see critters ,from here to? help me decide where to end up hoping to see tarantulas in their natural habitat as well as anything else i can find any suggestions would be helpfull


----------



## widowkeeper (Oct 28, 2007)

nothing huh well i figgure ill go as far as orange county, ill be taking I-5 straight through so looking for places between WA and there that are no more then say 150 200 miles off  I-5 if time allows farther on the way back. im still open for a different ending location but i have relitives in orange county and have been there before soo seems a good place to stop


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 28, 2007)

let us know when ur coming...go to our scabies group forum and if ur lucky lol, one of us might be a tour guide or you could go on one of our hunts....just click on the scabies name in my signature and there is a place to let us know when ur coming and a place that lets you know some of the areas we frequent...see ya soon

wayne


----------



## What (Oct 28, 2007)

Widow, try to make it down to San Diego area. You might as well see all of the west coast while you are traveling. If you do make it down to SoCal(Orange county and SD) shoot a PM to Cacoseraph and GQ. they can likely point you in a good direction for finding inverts.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 29, 2007)

what they said


----------



## chrispy (Oct 29, 2007)

If you get off the I-5 ,Try to hit the 101 and the Redwoods here in Humboldt. Not as many inverts as the desert. Breathtaking scenery and wildlife a plenty.Need a tour give me a shout. Chris


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 29, 2007)

chrispy said:


> If you get off the I-5 ,Try to hit the 101 and the Redwoods here in Humboldt. Not as many inverts as the desert. Breathtaking scenery and wildlife a plenty.Need a tour give me a shout. Chris


that sounds like just about the right area and like, habitat to find Calisoga longitarus.. probably my favorite CA bug!

check it
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about132.html


----------



## widowkeeper (Oct 30, 2007)

thank you  ill check  out the scabies link and i think i will be heading out that way chrispy


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 24, 2007)

also, check out SCABIES Foreign Consulate
"Going to be visiting Southern California? Let us know so we can arrange to meet and or hunt/hike with you!"
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/forum36.php


----------



## Rich65 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Cali road trip??? did anyone mention Hollister???*

Hey if you are heading down Hwy 5 shoot off at Hwy 152 and head to Hollister. I used to leave there about 7 years ago, T's aplenty. In the fall on some of the back country roads, the tarantuals are so thick on the roads it's hard to miss running them over!!!! And there are females out roaming also, very interesting!!
RICH


----------

